# sissy drink



## macjoe53 (Jul 8, 2007)

I like good, full bodied beers and ales. I drink mostly dark beers from microbreweries.
I like my bourbon over a couple of ice cubes with an equal part of water.
I like to put ice in my glass, let it sit and then dump it out before adding my single malt scotch. 
I drink my tequila straight up mostly, though sometimes with a little salt and lime.
I prefer sipping rum.

You see my drinking pattern?

Okay. I stumbled. My son and daughter-in-law were over this weekend and my son and I were sitting in the man cave watching LSU deliver a butt-kicking. I made my daughter a Chocolate Martini (using a bottle of martini mix from Harry & David's). My son challenged me to drink one and in a moment of weakness, I made one for each of us.

I was smoking a REO at the time and he was smoking a Vibe. I am ashamed to say it actually tasted good and paired well with my cigar. 

I probably won't drink another but it was ok.


----------



## Budprince (Mar 29, 2007)

Say it aint so Macjoe! :tu everyone has a moment of weakness now and then. . . LOL.


----------



## boonedoggle (Jun 23, 2006)

Good grief. I'm surprised you didn't put a hex on us!

Speaking of which, I just poured a nice Sammy Black Lager!


----------



## croatan (Mar 23, 2005)

I love chocolate martinis. And if you call me a sissy, I'll stub my Cuban cigar out on your arm. 

I make them different each time, but it's usually a combination of some of the following: vodka (always), dark and/or light Godiva, dark and/or light creme de cacao, and occasionally Frangelico, Kahlua, and/or Bailey's depending on the taste I'm going for. A drop or two of whiskey can also add to their flavor.


----------



## macjoe53 (Jul 8, 2007)

croatan said:


> I love chocolate martinis. And if you call me a sissy, I'll stub my Cuban cigar out on your arm.
> 
> I make them different each time, but it's usually a combination of some of the following: vodka (always), dark and/or light Godiva, dark and/or light creme de cacao, and occasionally Frangelico, Kahlua, and/or Bailey's depending on the taste I'm going for. A drop or two of whiskey can also add to their flavor.


Send me a recipe and I may try one of yours.

What do you call it when you make one with Gentleman Jack instead of vodka?


----------



## newcigarz (Feb 11, 2007)

Sorry the words Chocolate and Martini should not be used even in the same sentence, never mind the same glass. Period. End of Story. :r


----------



## Darrell (Aug 12, 2007)

croatan said:


> I love chocolate martinis. And if you call me a sissy, I'll stub my Cuban cigar out on your arm.
> 
> I make them different each time, but it's usually a combination of some of the following: vodka (always), dark and/or light Godiva, dark and/or light creme de cacao, and occasionally Frangelico, Kahlua, and/or Bailey's depending on the taste I'm going for. A drop or two of whiskey can also add to their flavor.


Do you usually wear a dress when you make those?

*I'm totally kidding man. Please, please, please don't take offense.*

I like Mojitos. I'm not better than the chocolate martini drinkers.


----------



## rack04 (Jun 24, 2007)

Darrell said:


> Do you usually wear a dress when you make those?
> 
> *I'm totally kidding man. Please, please, please don't take offense.*
> 
> I like Mojitos. I'm not better than the chocolate martini drinkers.


Funny! I was actually going to ask whether he sticks out his pinky while drinking those martinis.:chk


----------



## croatan (Mar 23, 2005)

rack04 said:


> Funny! I was actually going to ask whether he sticks out his pinky while drinking those martinis.:chk


Indeed.

I'm no Neanderthal. My little finger never touches glass.


----------



## rumballs (Mar 15, 2005)

i like a Brandy Alexander once in a while...


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

croatan said:


> I love chocolate martinis. And if you call me a sissy, I'll stub my Cuban cigar out on your arm.
> 
> I make them different each time, but it's usually a combination of some of the following: vodka (always), dark and/or light Godiva, dark and/or light creme de cacao, and occasionally Frangelico, Kahlua, and/or Bailey's depending on the taste I'm going for. A drop or two of whiskey can also add to their flavor.


Me to.

But I lean more towards Expresso Martinis.....let someone call me a sissy...:chk


----------



## burninator (Jul 11, 2006)

croatan said:


> Indeed.
> 
> I'm no Neanderthal. My little finger never touches glass.


That is so condescending.


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

RPB67 said:


> Me to.
> 
> But I lean more towards Expresso Martinis.....let someone call me a sissy...:chk


They put any annisette in the Espresso Martinis by you Richard? I had one a couple years back but the place doesn't make them anymore.


----------



## boonedoggle (Jun 23, 2006)

I don't see what the big deal about Mojito's are. I had one and it tasted like frickin' syrup mixed with water and a touch of mint. Somewhere there was booze in there, I suppose. That's the kind of stuff that will make a person get the runs! No thank you!


----------



## macjoe53 (Jul 8, 2007)

boonedoggle said:


> I don't see what the big deal about Mojito's are. I had one and it tasted like frickin' syrup mixed with water and a touch of mint. Somewhere there was booze in there, I suppose. That's the kind of stuff that will make a person get the runs! No thank you!


Actually, I don't see that much difference between a Mojito and a mint julep other than one is a new drink made with tekillyou and the other is a fine ole southern tradition made with the highest quality Kentucky Boubon.


----------



## adsantos13 (Oct 10, 2006)

boonedoggle said:


> I don't see what the big deal about Mojito's are. I had one and it tasted like frickin' syrup mixed with water and a touch of mint. Somewhere there was booze in there, I suppose. That's the kind of stuff that will make a person get the runs! No thank you!


Tough to make a good one but they are awesome when done properly.

My girly drinks of choice are Negroni, and Gin Fizz's (w/ cherry).


----------



## adsantos13 (Oct 10, 2006)

EDIT


----------



## rumballs (Mar 15, 2005)

boonedoggle said:


> I don't see what the big deal about Mojito's are. I had one and it tasted like frickin' syrup mixed with water and a touch of mint. Somewhere there was booze in there, I suppose. That's the kind of stuff that will make a person get the runs! No thank you!


:r

if that's what it tasted like, that's probably exactly what it was!
I ordered one at a restaurant I'd never been to before once and they used bright green mint syrup - tasted like crap.


----------



## smokin5 (Mar 28, 2007)

boonedoggle said:


> I don't see what the big deal about Mojito's are. I had one and it tasted like frickin' syrup mixed with water and a touch of mint. Somewhere there was booze in there, I suppose. That's the kind of stuff that will make a person get the runs! No thank you!


Here's the secret:
Cut the sugar in half & double the rum.
And Never Never use a bottled mix!!


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

smokin5 said:


> Here's the secret:
> Cut the sugar in half & double the rum.
> And Never Never use a bottled mix!!


Or even better....skip the sugar and triple the rum!!! :al :r :al


----------



## Darrell (Aug 12, 2007)

I can make a killer Mojito. Whoever wants to try one, feel free to stop by. We even have fresh mint and limes in our back yard. :tu


----------



## Funnymantrip (Oct 28, 2004)

croatan said:


> I make them different each time, but it's usually a combination of some of the following: vodka (always), dark and/or light Godiva, dark and/or light creme de cacao, and occasionally Frangelico, Kahlua, and/or Bailey's depending on the taste I'm going for. A drop or two of whiskey can also add to their flavor.


I was not going to call you a sissy for drinking a chocolate martini, I myself am known to enjoy one of the TGIF orange things in the blender, but then I read you actually have different varieties of choc martinis, and that is making me call you a sissy.


----------



## EvanS (Dec 29, 2006)

macjoe53 said:


> ...I* like my bourbon over a couple of ice cubes with an equal part of water*...


putting water in your bourbon tipped me immediately that you would tend to lean this way :r

I have had this happen to me as well, many times. I really think, at least for single drink experiences, that mindset, atmosphere, body chemistry, etc can have a lot to do with it. Just having the DIL in the room with you guys can tip the scales as far as mindset.

it's all good


----------



## GrtndpwrflOZ (May 17, 2007)

Now...Eating Chocolate while drinking Vodka....or JAck would be a little bit of heaven.



newcigarz said:


> Sorry the words Chocolate and Martini should not be used even in the same sentence, never mind the same glass. Period. End of Story. :r


----------



## ResIpsa (Mar 8, 2006)

croatan said:


> I love chocolate martinis. And if you call me a


yup.......



RPB67 said:


> But I lean more towards Expresso Martinis.....let someone call me a sissy...:chk


Yup......



mmblz said:


> i like a Brandy Alexander once in a while...


never had it.

But I loves me a good Dirty Martini.....maybe it's just the word "dirty", I don't know.....


----------



## gvarsity (Dec 12, 2006)

I don't drink the chocolate martinis myself but the wife loves them so I make them on a regular basis. Sometimes I'll add a drop or two (literal drop) of cointreau or grand marnier to give it a hint of orange like the choclate oranges. 

I also make espresso or chocolate espresso martinis using some combination of van gogh double espresso vodka with the godiva. If we don't have the godiva I cheat and use baileys not technically chocolate but they don't care it's beige and sweet. Garnishing the rim with shaved dark chocolate really sells it.

Then I scoff over my single malt neat.


----------



## macjoe53 (Jul 8, 2007)

EvanS said:


> putting water in your bourbon tipped me immediately that you would tend to lean this way :r
> 
> I have had this happen to me as well, many times. I really think, at least for single drink experiences, that mindset, atmosphere, body chemistry, etc can have a lot to do with it. Just having the DIL in the room with you guys can tip the scales as far as mindset.
> 
> it's all good


But I drink my single malt neat. I also don't add water to my single barrel bourbon.


----------



## The Professor (Jul 20, 2006)

croatan said:


> I love chocolate martinis. And if you call me a sissy, I'll stub my Cuban cigar out on your arm.
> 
> I make them different each time, but it's usually a combination of some of the following: vodka (always), dark and/or light Godiva, dark and/or light creme de cacao, and occasionally Frangelico, Kahlua, and/or Bailey's depending on the taste I'm going for. A drop or two of whiskey can also add to their flavor.


sissy. 


macjoe53 said:


> Send me a recipe and I may try one of yours.
> 
> What do you call it when you make one with Gentleman Jack instead of vodka?


a Southern Dandy. 

I've tasted a couple of those different flavored martinis. Some of them are OK ... but I'd rather have a dirty martini (vodka or gin, depending on mood) if I'm drinking something outta that strange glass.


----------

